# [gelöst] no-ip geht nicht mehr...

## Martux

[EDIT]

Problem gelöst, siehe mein letztes Posting...  :Smile: 

[/EDIT] 

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Den Rechner meiner Eltern fernwarte ich über ssh und einer no-ip-Adresse.

Das ging die ganze Zeit sehr gut, vermittels ping konnte ich feststellen ob der Rechner meiner Eltern an ist. Dann habe ich mich via ssh oder vnc dort eingeloggt.

Doch auf einmal geht es nicht mehr...

- Ich kann den Rechner nicht mehr pingen

- SSH eh nicht

- VNC auch nicht mehr.

Das krasse dabei ist, das die no-ip-Website meine oder ihre IP-Adresse sehr wohl richtig anzeigt, nur das halt keine services mehr gehen...

Kann sich das jemand erklären, oder mir? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Marcus

PS: Am Internet-Setup habe ich weder bei ihnen noch bei mir was geändert *wunder, grübel, ächz*

----------

## smg

Vielleicht hilft dir das nicht bei der Problemlösung aber wenn du einen Hardware Router hast, kannst du einen DynDNS meistens eintragen.

Cheers.

----------

## Martux

He, schnelle Antwort!

Leider sind beide Rechner (meiner & der meiner Eltern) direkt über ethernet-Modems angehängt.

Firewall-Probleme fallen auch weg, das hat ja vorher in der exakt gleichen konfiguration auch geklappt.

Der no-ip-updater startet auch normal ohne Fehlermeldung auf beiden Rechnern (sonst würde die No-ip-Website ja auch nicht die richtigen IPs anzeigen).

----------

## smg

Am besten wäre es, wenn du einfach mal in die Logs gucken würdest von noip. 

Falls dort etwas Signifikantes zu sehen ist, könnte das unter Umständen dir helfen.

Cheers.

----------

## Martux

Ähmmm, wo finde ich diese logs denn? In /var/log jedenfalls nicht...

----------

## smg

Ich verwende noip nicht. Aber das ist bestimmt in der Konfigurationsdatei von noip festgelegt. Eventuell steht es auch in man noip oder so.

Cheers.

----------

## think4urs11

Bist du dir auch sicher das die No-IP-Server wirklich die zu dem Zeitpunkt richtige IP-Adresse auflösen?

Mach besser mal einen Crosscheck und schau ob die IP die du per PPPoE bekommen hast wirklich der entspricht die noip meint.

Wenn beide nicht übereinstimmen ist klar warum keinerlei Zugriffe mehr gehen.

Und schau vorsichtshalber auch mal in deiner /etc/hosts nach ob du nicht irgendwann mal aus welchen Gründen auch immer mama.noip.org dort eingetragen hast... lach nicht, alles schon erlebt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Martux

JAAA! 

Habe mich gerade *nochmal* bei www.no-ip.org eingeloggt und als 

Current IP: 83.236.108.146

bekommen...

ifconfig sagt:

83.236.108.146

ARGHHH *verzweifel*

Ich glaube fast, dass das gar kein no-ip Problem ist, sondern IRGEND was anderes...

Weiß leider auch nicht genau was???

----------

## think4urs11

Kann eigentlich auch gar nichts direkt mit NoIP zu tun haben, wie denn auch?

Das eine ist eine simple DNS-Abfrage und das andere ist eine Verbindung zur IP die von NoIP zurückgeliefert wird.

Und entweder der entsprechende Dienst auf dieser IP antwortet oder eben nicht.

Hast du schonmal bei QSC nachgefragt ob die vielleicht neuerdings eingehende Ports <1023 blocken oder ähnliche Geschichten?

... obwohl, dann sollte zumindest vnc noch gehen *grübel*

Was sagt ein Portscan auf die (ggf. eingeschränkt auf die Ports die du brauchst) von extern auf die beiden Rechner?

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du schonmal bei QSC nachgefragt ob die vielleicht neuerdings eingehende Ports <1023 blocken oder ähnliche Geschichten?
> 
> 

 

Was heißt das??? Bin seit ca 1 Mo bei debitel (vorher telekom) und habe seither diese probleme...

Bei meinen Eltern hat sich nix geändert...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt ein Portscan auf die (ggf. eingeschränkt auf die Ports die du brauchst) von extern auf die beiden Rechner?
> 
> 

 

Wie kann ich diesen denn durchführen??? Mit ethereal ausm internetcafe???

----------

## think4urs11

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Was heißt das??? Bin seit ca 1 Mo bei debitel (vorher telekom) und habe seither diese probleme...
> 
> Bei meinen Eltern hat sich nix geändert...

 

War nur so eine Vermutung, zumindest gehört die 83.236.108.146 die du angegeben hattest zu QSC...

In dem Fall dann natürlich deinen Provider bzw. den deiner Eltern fragen.

BTW: soviel zu 'ich habe am Setup nichts verändert'...  :Wink: 

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich diesen denn durchführen??? Mit ethereal ausm internetcafe???

 

Für den Anfang reicht z.B. der 'gute alte Gibson' aus.

----------

## TheCurse

Läuft zufällig irgendeine Firewall?

----------

## Martux

Also... "der gute alte Gibson" ergab eine sehr komische IP-Adresse ala 

port-83-226-35-145.dynamic.qsc.de

Weiß jemand was das port-83 zu bedeuten hat???

Ansonsten, alle Ports dicht (stealth), dank firewall (iptables).

Natürlich habe ich den ssh-port bei beiden Rechner in der firewall geöffnet.

Außerdem habe ich, wie gesagt an der fw nichts geändert und alles lief ja vorher.

Die no-ip Site löst die IPs auch richtig auf, also nehme ich mal an, mein Problem hat doch nix mit dem no-ip-service an sich zu tun?! Btw, es geht auch nicht, wenn ich bei beiden Rechner die fw deaktiviere!

So langsam habe ich echt keine Ideen mehr... 

Kann das evtl. mit meinem anderen Problem (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384459-highlight-debitel.html) zu tun haben??? Obwohl ich da vom debitel-Kundendienst die MTU von 1492 empfohlen bekam und auch nutze...

Die DNS-Server habe ich in der Zwischenzeit auch geändert... Daran liegts auch nicht.

Irgendwelche Ideen?

----------

## think4urs11

So ist diese IP nunmal im DNS-Server eingetragen (reverse DNS).

Ein Eintrag DNS->IP kann vollkommen anders lauten als der dazugehörende IP-DNS Eintrag.

Und QSC benennt eben anscheinend seine IPs pro Baugruppe oder so...

Wenn du nun aber auf deiner Maschine SSH geöffnet hast UND diese IP definitiv deine ist ... dann kommt mir das spanisch vor!

Es hat garantiert nichts mit NoIP zu tun sondern mit irgendwas an deinem Setup oder den Settings deines Providers (der lt. dir Debitel ist, lt. reverse-DNS aber QSC!)

Mach mal 

```
wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -qO - | grep ^[1-9]
```

und vergleich ob die IP-Adresse die du da zurückbekommst mit der übereinstimmt die NoIP angibt.

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du nun aber auf deiner Maschine SSH geöffnet hast UND diese IP definitiv deine ist ... dann kommt mir das spanisch vor!
> 
> 

 

Haha, naja, ich habe die IP geändert und außerdem läuft ssh bei mir über port 11011...

```

wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -qO - | grep ^[1-9]

```

wird bei mir ohne Rückmeldung ausgeführt...?

PS: Meinst Du es macht Sinn mal meine "echte" IP zu posten?[/quote]

----------

## TheCurse

Habs jetzt beim nochmal überfliegen des Threads nicht gefunden, hast du schonmal versucht, an dem Rechner, auf dem die Services laufen eine Verbindung auf den localhost zu machen? Geht das oder geht das auch nciht? Laufen evtl. die dienste einfach nicht mehr?

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Habs jetzt beim nochmal überfliegen des Threads nicht gefunden, hast du schonmal versucht, an dem Rechner, auf dem die Services laufen eine Verbindung auf den localhost zu machen? Geht das oder geht das auch nciht? Laufen evtl. die dienste einfach nicht mehr?
> 
> 

 

Also, wenn ich aufmeinem eigenen Rechner (roaringtb) zB. im Konqi

```

fish://marc@roaringtb.no-ip.org:11011/home/

```

eingebe, werde ich über ssh auf meine Maschine verbunden...

Meintest Du das?

----------

## think4urs11

*hrmpf* veräppeln kann ik mir och alleene   :Wink: 

Du hast eben NICHT den (default) SSH-Port geöffnet sondern einen Port 11011/tcp, dann kann ein Portscan von außen auf den (default) SSH logischerweise nix finden...

Mach einen vollen Scan über alle Ports und vergleiche das Ergebnis mit dem das du erwartest.

Entweder es paßt - dann hast du ein Problem in deinem Setup

oder es paßt nicht - dann hast du entweder ein Problem in deinem Setup oder aber dein Provider filtert

Wobei weder debitel noch Telekom filtern soweit ich weiß.

In jedem Fall hat das ganze Null,nüschd mit NoIP zu tun - WENN gewährleistet ist wie gesagt das die DNS-Einträge beider Maschinen jeweils sauber auf dem aktuellen Stand sind.

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast eben NICHT den (default) SSH-Port geöffnet sondern einen Port 11011/tcp, dann kann ein Portscan von außen auf den (default) SSH logischerweise nix finden... 
> 
> Mach einen vollen Scan über alle Ports und vergleiche das Ergebnis mit dem das du erwartest.
> ...

 

Nee, is klar. Ich hatte schon "meinen" ssh-port getestet, mit folgendem Ergebnis bei grc:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11011	
> 
> Stealth	Unknown Protocol for this port
> ...

 

PS: Wenn ich OHNE fw teste, bekomme ich für alle ports "closed" angezeigt, ausser für 11011 = open

----------

## think4urs11

```
iptables -L -v
```

```
netstat -plunt
```

```
rc-status -a
```

```
ifconfig -a + *checke gegen NoIP*
```

auf beiden Rechnern ausführen, abgleichen.

Ich tippe mal ins Blaue... deine Eltern haben WinXP? Irgendwelche Updates installiert worden vielleicht?

----------

## Martux

@Think4UrS11

thx für Deine Mühe, das werde ich bald ausprobieren.

Muss mal eben meine Nahrungsmittelversorgung sichern gehen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich tippe mal ins Blaue... deine Eltern haben WinXP? Irgendwelche Updates installiert worden vielleicht?
> 
> 

 

Grausig, aber nein, is ne Gentoo-Linux-Box wie meine, mit 95% der gleichen Pakete...

----------

## Martux

Nahrung gesichert also  hier mal die Ausgabe der Befehle:

```

iptables -L -v

chain INPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   43  6693 ACCEPT     all  --  !ppp0  any     anywhere             anywhere

 3145 1199K ACCEPT     all  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    3   120 LOG        all  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID LOG level warning prefix `INVALID:'

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:5190 state NEW

   75  3624 DROP       tcp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere

    8  3815 DROP       udp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere

    0     0 DROP       icmp --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 42654 packets, 3984K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

netstat -plunt

Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:11011           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      10345/sshd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:19150           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8900/gkrellmd

rc-status -a lasse ich mal weg, da is alles an.

ifconfig -a + *roaringtb.no-ip.org*

*roaringtb.no-ip.org*: Zu diesem Namen gehört keine Adresse

ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.

```

Das mit dem ifconfig sieht meiner Meinung nach ziemlich übel aus, oder???

Den iptables-Befehl kapiere ich gar nicht, und netstat sieht doch ganz vernünftig aus?

----------

## Martux

PS: ann mich mal jemand pingen und sagen ob das geht???

roaringtb.no-ip.org

Das geht nämlich ultraseltsamerweise auch nicht mehr zwischen den 2 Rechnern...

----------

## TheRuler

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> PS: ann mich mal jemand pingen und sagen ob das geht???
> 
> roaringtb.no-ip.org
> 
> Das geht nämlich ultraseltsamerweise auch nicht mehr zwischen den 2 Rechnern...

 

PING roaringtb.no-ip.org (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.057 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.090 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.085 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.081 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.113 ms

--- roaringtb.no-ip.org ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4036ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.057/0.085/0.113/0.018 ms

----------

## Martux

VERDAMMT, ich drehe langsam durch, verdammte Psychoscheiße...

Danke jetzt gehts mir etwas besser...

----------

## think4urs11

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a + *roaringtb.no-ip.org*
> 
> *roaringtb.no-ip.org*: Zu diesem Namen gehört keine Adresse
> 
> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.

 

Gnnaaaa *räusper* so wars nicht gemeint

was gemeint war war mehr

- ifconfig -a IP-Adressen kucken

- auf No-IP-Website kucken was die sagen was deine IP ist

- beides vergleichen

-> muß übereinstimmen

Im Moment wird dein Hostname auf 0.0.0.0 aufgelöst...

Was immer du gerade auch drehst - vorher war es besser.

----------

## Martux

ARGHHH!

ifconfig sagt:

```

ppp0      Protokoll:Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung

          inet Adresse:83.236.119.191  

```

No-ip.org sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Current IP: 83.236.119.191
> 
> 

 

...

Was zur Hölle???

----------

## Martux

Juchu!!! Das Problem ist gelöst!

Folgendes: Wie ich schon geahnt hatte, lag das ganze an einem Problem mit den DNS-servern. Debitel-DSL, welches ich nutze, scheint ausschließlich mit den Debitel-eigenen DNS-servern ordentlich zu funktionieren.

Diese sind:

nameserver 213.148.129.10

nameserver 213.148.130.10

Außerdem sollte man unbedingt die MTU/MRU-Werte auf 1492 setzen.

Jetzt geht auch ssh, ping und vnc wieder!

Danke an alle Beteiligten,

Gruß Marcus

----------

